# Pekiti Tirsia Kali Philadelphia



## TMA17 (Dec 20, 2017)

A little too far from me, but this place looks legit.

Home


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 21, 2017)

Could be good.  


If I was in PA and looking to train PTK, I would go here without question: Authentic Filipino Martial Arts – Pekiti-Tirsia Kali SMF – Philadelphia 


You also have one of the best options for legit Gracie Jiu-Jitsu that you are going to find anywhere: Team Balance Instructors | Balance Studios 

Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 21, 2017)

Those are great places.  A bit far from me (30+mins) but possibly worth it.  I went to a WC School last night that also teaches Arnis, however they are no longer taking students for Arnis so I ruled that out.

For location reasons I am going to a local MMA place for MT.  Instructors name is Derrick Riddick.  Less than 10 mins away.  

Kali really does look like a great system, one is like to explore at some point.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 21, 2017)

Distance is always a factor, but so is system/style.  Some here will try to tell you that style/system does not matter.  I completely disagree with that perspective.  

I hope you find the right place for you.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 22, 2017)

I just saw that the PTK instructor from Radius Factor (Pekiti Tirisa Kali Global Organization) posted a short video of some solo work with live blades on Facebook. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155996320939096
			




It doesn't embed properly for some reason, but the link should work.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 22, 2017)

I teft a message with them yesterday and have not heard back yet.  I want to see where there Philly location is.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 22, 2017)

Do you have a direct link that one didn’t work.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 22, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> Do you have a direct link that one didn’t work.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155996320939096


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 22, 2017)

Click the "watch on Facebook" text. If I try to just post the link, it auto-embeds.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice.  Thank you.  Good stuff.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 27, 2017)

TEAM PEKITI

Trying to understand the difference between this place and Radius..

Home

"The journey into Indigenous Pekiti Tirsia Kali is for True Warriors. Not the faint of heart. Knowledge of the Complete System-- edged and impact weapons, improvised and flexible weapons, and empty-hands, in coordination with advanced footwork-- is the goal. We follow the traditional training methodology under the guidance of the Tuhons within the network of the Pekiti Tirsia Kali World Federation. Filipino culture, tradition, philosophy and history weaved into combat training. Click on image to view."


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> TEAM PEKITI
> 
> Trying to understand the difference between this place and Radius..
> 
> ...


Different organizations under different founders.
"Team Pekiti" is from the Pekiti Tirsia Tactical Association (PTTA) founded by Jared Wihongi.
"Live Blade PTK" is a group in Philadelphia associated with the Pekiti Tirsai Kali World Federation under Rommel Tortal.

There are now quite a few Pekiti Tirsia groups that emphasis different aspects of the system as well as different pedagogy. However all, at this time, can be traced back to Leo Gaje' bu,t also be aware there are several 3rd and 4th generation groups now. Tuhon Gaje' has taught several different ways with emphasis on different aspects of the system with different people. He also changed terminology and technique patterns numerous times as well but from the different people I have had the opportunity to train with a discuss with over the years the principles have never really changed.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 27, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> TEAM PEKITI
> 
> Trying to understand the difference between this place and Radius..
> 
> ...



There are a number of different takes on the PTK system.  Tuhon Waid's organization, which is where Radius Factor is associated, is based on the classical interpretation of the system.  In other words, it is how the system was taught traditionally prior to recent years.  It is based on the Doce Methodos (12 methods) which form the foundation of the system teaching the various tactics and strategies of the system, starting with counter-offense in that you are behind timing, to equal timing, to how to take someone else's timing, close range attacks, long range protection through evasion and quartering your opponent, to advanced manipulations of the weapons to alter the timing between the two opponents.  From there, the advanced systems are taught.  

Tuhon Waid studied here in the US for many years with many of the high level PTK instructors before moving to the Philippines to live and train with Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje.  While there, he developed the training program for the Filipino Recon Marines, and other such groups.  He still is active in training organizations there and goes back and forth on a regular basis.  

What I can say is this.  In the years that I have trained in the PTKGO organization, my fighting ability has increased more than in the time I spent in other FMA groups, to include another PTK group, even though I spent twice as long training with them as compared to where I am at now.  It is the only place I have trained where the training and the sparring actually look the same.  

I heartily recommend taking a good look at the Radius Factor group if you are looking for PTK.  I don't believe you can go wrong there.  

Here are some videos of Tuhon Waid and other instructors in his organization teaching.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you both for the information I appreciate it.  I will take a look.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 27, 2017)

I hope you don't mind I had one more question.  How does this differ from what the Philly Self Defense instructors teach?  They both studied under Sifu Harindar Singh, who I believe learned under Inosanto.

Philly Filipino Kali Eskrima FMA

INSTRUCTORS | Tactical JKD

Philly Self Defense is the closest to where I live.  I just don't know if it's a watered down version.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> I hope you don't mind I had one more question.  How does this differ from what the Philly Self Defense instructors teach?  They both studied under Sifu Harindar Singh, who I believe learned under Inosanto.
> 
> Philly Filipino Kali Eskrima FMA
> 
> ...


Don't really know anything about either other than one of the instructors, Allen Chambers with Tactical JKD. I only know him through CSW. His ground skills and STX striking are quite good. If his kali is in the same vein he will be a good source to train with.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 27, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Don't really know anything about either other than one of the instructors, Allen Chambers with Tactical JKD. I only know him through CSW. His ground skills and STX striking are quite good. If his kali is in the same vein he will be a good source to train with.



I don't know either one of those guys either.  Anyone that Erik Paulson certifies is going to be excellent in ground and striking, there is no doubt of that.  Sensei Paulson is also ranked in FMA and JKD, but I don't know how active he is in spreading those arts.  I have trained Lacoste-Inosanto Kali in the past, and in my experience, the quality if instruction varies a great deal depending on a number of factors, not least of which is whether or not they studied directly or were mostly seminar trained.  The era in which they studied with Guro Dan also has a great deal to do with things, as he tends to always be experimenting and training with new people (one of the many reasons he is so amazing as a martial artist).


----------



## Blindside (Dec 27, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> Thank you both for the information I appreciate it.  I will take a look.



Go with the instructor whose approach and group you like.  Take a look at the senior students and see if what they are doing is what you are looking for, they will be how you should judge an instructor.  

That said I know Angola (Live Blade PTK)  and would recommend him as an instructor.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 27, 2017)

Blindside said:


> Go with the instructor whose approach and group you like.  Take a look at the senior students and see if what they are doing is what you are looking for, they will be how you should judge an instructor.
> 
> That said I know Angola (Live Blade PTK)  and would recommend him as an instructor.



I didn't comment on what you guys do because, even though you have told me what the Tri-V formula is in the past, I still can't articulate it well and did not wish to represent it. Cheers!


----------



## Blindside (Dec 27, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> I didn't comment on what you guys do because, even though you have told me what the Tri-V formula is in the past, I still can't articulate it well and did not wish to represent it. Cheers!



No worries.  I don't quibble about the differences anymore, it is all PTK and it is fairly meaningless to an outsider about what we consider major divisions in pedagogy.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 27, 2017)

Blindside said:


> No worries.  I don't quibble about the differences anymore, it is all PTK and it is fairly meaningless to an outsider about what we consider major divisions in pedagogy.



I think it's more than just pedagogy, but rather different takes on the system, to include it's tactics and movements.  What I experienced in my PTI days is entirely different than what I do now.  What I see your group doing looks very different than what I see on a regular basis. For the record, that's not intended to be a pejorative, just an observation.  

It's not all that different than what I observed earlier with Guro Dan.  You can spot what era someone trained with him by the way they move and what they emphasize.  PTK seems the same way to me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Blindside said:


> No worries.  I don't quibble about the differences anymore, it is all PTK and it is fairly meaningless to an outsider about what we consider major divisions in pedagogy.


Going off topic here:
I looked up the Tri-V formula since I hadn't heard of it. What I found was youtube videos with a bunch of different PTK drills, and no real explanation given. Is Tri-V just the name for that conglomerate of drills, or is it some underlying philosophy that I'm unfamiliar with?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 27, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Going off topic here:
> I looked up the Tri-V formula since I hadn't heard of it. What I found was youtube videos with a bunch of different PTK drills, and no real explanation given. Is Tri-V just the name for that conglomerate of drills, or is it some underlying philosophy that I'm unfamiliar with?



That is a good question and it took me years to get a decent answer.  For a quick and easy explanation the curriculum is a high-grading of the full PTK system and is intended as relatively quick learn structure compared to the prior more exhaustive curriculums.  It was brought about when GT started training the military and needed a vehicle to make recruits functional quickly.  It (should) focus on high percentage techniques and fairly gross motor actions.  This does not mean it is better than the prior curriculums, just that it was organized to get to certain concepts faster than had been done before.  You cannot learn the full system of PTK through only studying the Tri-V curriculum, you need to fully investigate each of the subsystems more fully to do that, those subsystems are captured in prior curriculums such as the Doce Methodos.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 28, 2017)

Blindside said:


> That is a good question and it took me years to get a decent answer.  For a quick and easy explanation the curriculum is a high-grading of the full PTK system and is intended as relatively quick learn structure compared to the prior more exhaustive curriculums.  It was brought about when GT started training the military and needed a vehicle to make recruits functional quickly.  It (should) focus on high percentage techniques and fairly gross motor actions.  This does not mean it is better than the prior curriculums, just that it was organized to get to certain concepts faster than had been done before.  You cannot learn the full system of PTK through only studying the Tri-V curriculum, you need to fully investigate each of the subsystems more fully to do that, those subsystems are captured in prior curriculums such as the Doce Methodos.



That sound pretty much the same, in intent at least, to the Personal Protection System and the Military CQC System that we have in PTKGO.  A streamlined curriculum of high percentage gross motor skills to bring people up to a basic level of fighting with a weapon in short duration, but it does not teach the system of Pekiti Tirsia.  

Cheers!


----------



## macher (Apr 18, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> A little too far from me, but this place looks legit.
> 
> Home



Wow that’s like 5 minutes from me.


----------

